# Your Top 25 of All Time?



## Schumann (Aug 12, 2013)

_*My list of Supreme Master Works*_

_Random Order_

1. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245 - Herr, Unser Herrscher
2. Mozart: Clarinet Quintet In A, K 581, "Stadler" - 2. Larghetto
3. Beethoven: Die Ruinen Von Athen, Op. 113 - 4. Chor Der Derwische
4. Schubert: Der Winterabend, D 938
5. Mozart: Requiem In D Minor, K 626 - 3. Dies Irae
6. Bach: Cantata #138, BWV 138, "Warum Betrübst Du Dich, Mein Herz" - 1. Warum Betrübst Du Dich, Mein Herz
7. Haydn: Il Ritorno Di Tobia, H 21/1 - 13. Coro: Svanisce In Un Momento
8. Beethoven: Der Glorreiche Augenblick, Op. 136 - Recitativo: Das Auge Schaut; Cavatina With Duetto: Dem Die Erste Zähre
9. Mozart: Don Giovanni, K 527 - Act 2: Commendatore Scene
10. Handel: Serse, HWV 40 - Aria: Ombra Mai Fu
11. Bach: Violin Concerto In D Minor, BWV 1052 - 1. Allegro
12. Purcell: Dido & Aeneas, Z 626 - Act 3: "Thy Hand, Belinda... When I Am Laid In Earth"
13. Vivaldi: In Furore Giustissimae Irae, RV 626 - 1. In Furore Iustissimae Irae
14. Mozart: Requiem In D Minor, K 626 - 8. Lacrimosa
15. Bach: Cantata #57, BWV 57, "Selig Ist Der Mann" - 3. Ich Wünschte Mir Den Tod
16. Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten - Der Sommer: Dem Druck Erliegt Die Natur
17. Liszt: Liebesträume, "3 Notturnos Für Das Pianoforte", S 541 - #3 O Lieb, So Lang Du Lieben Kannst!
18. Mozart: La Betulia Liberata, K 118 - Part 2: Coro: Lodi Al Gran Dio
19. Schubert: Impromptu In G Flat, Op. 90, D 899/3
20. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto #2 In G Minor, RV 315, Op. 8, "The Four Seasons (Summer)" - 3. Presto
21. Chopin: Andante Spianato & Grande Polonaise Brillante In E Flat, Op. 22
22. Bach: Mass In B Minor, BWV 232 - Agnus Dei: Agnus Dei
23. Mozart: Il Re Pastore, K 208 - Act 2: L'Amorò, Sarò Costante
24. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621 - Stabat Mater
25. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9. Abschied


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Confused... why did you put this on vocal music?

That aside, I will never get used to people listing only parts of the compositions.


----------



## Schumann (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes that was a little mistake on my side... I think it's more interesting to select music more precise, that's what makes it more personal in my opinion and that's why I want to learn which pieces of a work people favors most instead of making an overall conclusion.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Alphabetical order, max one per composer:

Alwyn - Harp concerto (Lyra Angelica)
Bach - St Matthew Passion
Barber - Knoxville summer of 1915
Beethoven - Symphony 6
Berlioz - Sinfonie fantastique
Brahms - Clarinet quintet
Britten - War requiem
Bruckner - Symphony 9
Chopin - Nocturnes
Dvorak - Symphony 9
Faure - Requiem
Finzi - Clarinet concerto
Gorecki - Symphony 3
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Mendelssohn - Violin concerto
Moeran - Cello concerto
Mozart - Clarinet concerto
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an exhibition
Respighi - Pini di Roma
Saint Saens - Symphony 3
Schubert - Symphony 8
Strauss - Vier letzte Lieder
Stravinsky - Le sacre du printemps
Suk - Asrael symphony
Wagner - Der Ring der Nibelungen


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Following Art Rock's format (and agreeing with many of his choices!):

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
Beethoven: Symphony #6
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Faure: Requiem
Franck: Violin Sonata
Gorecki: Symphony #3
Handel: Messiah
Haydn: Symphony #104
Liszt: Piano Sonata 
Mahler: Symphony #2
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mozart: Flute & Harp Concerto
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2
Schubert: Winterreise
Schumann: Fantasy in C
Sibelius: Symphony #5
Stravinsky: Rite of Spring
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia
Verdi: Aida
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto In D
Wagner: Die Meistersinger


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice thread really for i heard many musicians for the first time and much new learning. Music is like food for the mind. I listened to J.S.Bach for the first time. His music is on a mid note with a touch like mozart like. Inclined much to religion perhaps but seems like contemporary arts music. 
I had heard ludwig van beethoven music earlier, upon again listening to it seems like a he was a serious minded intellectual.
But for me herr mozart again scores well much above others. Suddenly i feel that some Mozart music seems easy but infact difficult!
Then there is joseph haydn music seems like much inspired by herr mozart music perhaps of similar times!
While singles from others as well are cool to listen.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

NOTE: I moved the thread to the Classical Music Discussion forum.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

bellbottom said:


> Nice thread really for i heard many musicians for the first time and much new learning. Music is like food for the mind. I listened to J.S.Bach for the first time. His music is on a mid note with a touch like mozart like. Inclined much to religion perhaps but seems like contemporary arts music.
> I had heard ludwig van beethoven music earlier, upon again listening to it seems like a he was a serious minded intellectual.
> But for me herr mozart again scores well much above others. Suddenly i feel that some Mozart music seems easy but infact difficult!
> Then there is joseph haydn music seems like much inspired by herr mozart music perhaps of similar times!
> While singles from others as well are cool to listen.


Actually, Mozart and Haydn both influenced each other.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Random order:

Mozart: Don Giovanni
Mozart: The Marriage of Figaro
Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
Mozart: The Magic Flute
Mozart: Piano Concerto 25
Mozart: Symphony 40
Mozart: Piano Concerto 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto 17
Mozart: Symphony 39
Mozart: Piano Concerto 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto 24
Mozart: Sinfonia concertante
Mozart: Requiem
Mozart: Symphony 41
Beethoven: Symphony 7
Beethoven: Piano Concerto 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto 5
Beethoven: Symphony 4
Schubert: Symphony 9
Haydn: Symphony 92
Haydn: Symphony 104
Brahms: Symphony 3
Dvorak: Symphony New World
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
Handel: Messiah


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

I should limit it to one work per composer too...something like:

Alwyn - Lyra Angelica
Atterberg - Piano Concerto
Bach - Harpsichord Concerto No. 1
Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
Brahms - Symphony No. 4
Chopin - Nocturnes, Op. 9
Debussy - Preludes
Dvorak - Symphony No. 9: "From The New World"
Gliere - Harp Concerto
Grieg - Piano Concerto
Handel - Organ Concerto No. 13
Liszt - A Faust Symphony
Mahler - Symphony No. 2: "Resurrection"
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
Poulenc - Concerto For Two Pianos And Orchestra
Ravel - Gaspard De La Nuit
Saint-Saens - Symphony No. 3: "Organ"
Schubert - Winterreise
Schumann - Piano Concerto
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
Sibelius - Symphony No. 2
Smetana - Ma Vlast
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I think I'll follow suit with the one per composer thing:

Bach - Violin Partita No. 2
Barber - Piano Sonata
Bartok - Mikrokosmos
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 31
Britten - Sacred and Profane
Chopin - Polonaise-Fantasie
Elgar - Piano Quintet
Faure - Piano Trio
Grieg - Piano Sonata
Hindemith - Der Schwanendreher
Ives - Violin Sonata No. 2
Janacek - String Quartet No. 2
Josquin - Miserere
Medtner - Piano Concerto No. 2
Mendelssohn - Octet
Prokofiev - Fugitive Visions
Purcell - Abdelazer Suite
Schubert - Winterreise
Schumann - Piano Quartet
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15
Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
Sibelius - Tapiola
Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Zelenka - Miserere in c-minor


----------



## ebullient (Sep 21, 2013)

1. Stravinsky: Le sacre du printemps
2. Barber: Knoxville Summer 1915
3. Ravel: Piano concerto in G
4. Brahms: Clarinet quintet in B minor
5. Bach: Chaconne BVW 1004
6. Beethoven: String quartet op. 132
7. Schumann: Dichterliebe
8. Fauré: Piano quartet #1
9. Bach: Goldberg variations
10. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
11. Mozart: Symphony #41
12. Debussy: Sonata for flute, viola and harp
13. Milhaud: Le création du monde
14. Schumann: Piano concerto in A minor
15. Beethoven: String quartet op. 130
16. Ravel: Le tombeau de Couperin
17. Fauré: Requiem 
18. Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye
19. Purcell: King Arthur 
20. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
21. Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture
22. Beethoven: Kreutzer sonata
23. Schumann: Waldszenen
24. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
25. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante defunte


----------

